# Trying to decide on a name



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I've been thinking about names for our new puppy. We don't even get to take her home until the end of January, but i'm a bit name obsessed so I've been thinking about names for weeks! 

I will post a picure of the two puppies we will be choosing from. We won't choose until we get to meet them both in a few weeks. It will be a female though.

So far no one in my family agrees on a name except my son and I! Here is what we have so far.

Olive (the name I want!)
Molly (husband's choice)
Daisy
Shelby

I actually just thought of Shelby about 5 minutes ago and I'm not sure about it. I haven't even told my husband about it becuase I know if I suggest Shelby he will say yes and won't consider any other names. He loves cars and once he knows I've come up with a car name for the dog that will be it! If it helps we have a cat named "Chevy" and that was also after the car company. My son and husband picked that one. I think it might be cute to follow a theme, but I still love the name Olive more!



















Here is a picture of the mom. It makes me laugh because she is so not impressed with having her picture taken while she is nursing 3 pups. I mean who really would be??? She is very sweet though. I met her last month and fell in love with her! There was actually a blonde female that is also having puppies this weekend and originally i wanted a light puppy. I decided to go with the merle mom even though i knew she probably wouldn't have a blonde puppy because i loved her that much.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Great colouring on your pup!!! wow! 
I love the name olive....and the name Shelby....see I am no help....a good friend of mine has a dog named Shelby and she is a sweatheart!

Good Luck, and would love to see more pics when you bring Olive Shelby home.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I love Olive! Both pups are gorgeous ... will be easier to choose between them when they are a bit older and you can see their personalities. Mum is beautiful!

Happy choosing.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi there

Welcome to the forum :welcome:

Given that your new (beautiful) little girl is black and white how about a name that plays on her colouring? Ebony or Mono (short for Monochrome)? Or am I being a little 'out there' lol!

Good luck whatever you decide!

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Do you have a preference between the two pups so far? The little Merle one looks beautiful! Just like the mum who looks gorgeous  
Names are always the hardest part, especially when people have to agree!
It took us ages to all decide on the name Izzie, not so muhc for Poppy's because my parents were pretty much guna call her it regardless lol.
I still love Roxie, but no one else listened to me & Bonne (which was our runner up when we chose Izzie lol). I'm not a massive fan of Shelby, but that's just my opinion, Olive is quite cute 
It's difficult, good luck!


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Thankfully we still have time to decide. I think Shelby is off the list though because every time i say it out loud it doesn't sound right to me. Good thing i was home alone today so no one could hear me randomly calling "Shelby" throughout the house!

When i first saw the puppies I right away said i wanted the merle, but the more i looked at the black and white one the more adorable i thought she was! Now I'm thinking it will be best to wait until we meet them. I'm still favouring the merle though. She's just so pretty in her colouring!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I like Olive but here are a few more as well
Tilly
indi
Mia
nell
Coco


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Love the merle pups colouring but agree it should be decided on nature. 

Here is a link to some car related names. I like Sierra 

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090119194808AA0vM7x

Sheilagh


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

If your pup were to be a boy I love Diesel & Bentley for car related, but seen as your after girls it's more difficult I think for them to sound girlie. I do like Porsha & Mercedes but not sure if you'd think there are better names for a girl that aren't care related... So it's difficult.

My car is a Kia which I do think is quite a cute name for a girl, not many cars have girly names lol.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

What about Rosa....like Testa Rosa...it's a Ferrari


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for all of the suggestions! I wrote a few down and I'm still searching as well. I think once i meet the puppy and know which one is ours it will be easier.

None of my friends or family like the name Olive at all! It's a good thing i'm getting a puppy and not having another baby because I like Olive for a little girl too!


----------

